# 'Death To Spies' Game Problem



## Erik022 (Dec 1, 2007)

I just bought this game this week (Canada). The game installed just fine, but once in the game the graphics were completely distorted, rendering the game unplayable. The same problem manifested itself in the main menu, during cutscenes, and during gameplay. The shapes of almost every object are distorted and disproportinally stretched. The colors of most distorted objects turn white. And when too much objects get distorted the game crashes. I play on 1024x768 resolution.

I have a pretty decent modern gaming system. I also have the latest video and sound card drivers. 

System Specs: 
Operating System 
-Windows XP (+ latest updates) 
Processor 
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 4200+/2.2 GHz 
Memory 
-1024 MB RAM 
Hard Drive 
-160 GB (still have 80.3 GB of free space after installing game) 
Video Card 
-Asus GeForce EN7900GT TOP/256MB RAM 
Sound Card 
-Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum/7.1 
DirectX 
-DirectX 10 

Any help would be highly appreciated. I also posted this in the game site's Tech Support fourm and am awaiting a response.

Thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

sounds like corrupted texture files.i would try a reinstall with as many running processes as possible turned off.


----------



## Erik022 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice pharoah, but the problem remains even after reinstalling the game with no running background programs. But the game remembered my game settings so not all files were deleted, even though I deleted the game through the Control Panel and checked for any game entries in the Registry Editor (there was nothing).

Thanks anyway though, I appreciate it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you know what the temperature of you video card is getting to?it also kind of sounds like artifacting.is this the only game you have with this problem?


----------



## Erik022 (Dec 1, 2007)

I haven't had any problems like this with any other games, but then again I play mostly older game that are not graphic intensive. However, I do own a few graphic intensive games, namely GTA: San Andreas, ArmA: Combat Operations, Silent Hunter III, Rome:Total War, Hitman: Contracts, Hitman: Blood Money, and maybe a few other I'm forgetting, and those games run flawlessly. But I haven't played those games in a long time. The last graphic intensive game I've played was Medieval 2: Total War. I experienced some minor polygon stretching during battles but it didn't affect the gameplay (except for one occasion when the game froze). Lately, I've begun seeing dead pixels on the screen, no matter what program I'm in. Also, lately the card's been making a lot of noise. I think my card is slowly dying.

I've read threads in the nVidia forums about people with similar problems with their nVidia GeForce 7900-series video cards (regardless of manufacturer). It's not just restricted to the 7900-series either, but it seems to mostly affect the 7900-series. The conclusion of the large majority the people in those thread conclude that the problem lies with faulty video cards or faulty drivers.

I bought this card new in April 2006 for about $400. I'll bring it back to the store I bought it from (a small local business that builds custom computers) and ask them to test my card on their test system to see if the card is FUBARed or not. If so, then hopefully they'll replace it for me seeing as it's not that old.

Here's my DXDiagnosis report


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/3/2007, 10:08:59
       Machine name: ERIK-0974AEEC3A
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/14/05 11:50:14 Ver: 08.00.12
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+,  MMX,  3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
             Memory: 1024MB RAM
          Page File: 438MB used, 2022MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 7900 GT/GTO
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0291&SUBSYS_81F91043&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 256.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor:  SyncMaster 905DF(X)/955DF(X), SyncMaster Magic CD195A(P)
  Monitor Max Res: 1792,1344
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0011.6906 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 5770880 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: No
  WHQL Date Stamp: None
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 7429088 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-41D1-11CF-0969-F2A100C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0291
        SubSys ID: 0x81F91043
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SB X-Fi Audio [CC00]
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00211102&REV_00
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.1187 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 8/17/2006 10:17:10, 500480 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 1, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 128, 64
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 128, 64
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: Yes
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: SB X-Fi Audio [CC00]
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.1187 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 8/17/2006 10:17:10, 500480 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: Enabled
           Ports: SB X-Fi DMusic Synth [CC00], Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
                  MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  SB X-Fi Audio [CC00], Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB X-Fi Synth A [CC00] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  SB X-Fi Synth B [CC00] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB X-Fi MIDI Port [CC00] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
                  SB X-Fi MIDI Port [CC00] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
                  Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Hid Interface
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x043D, 0x008A
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x005A
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 3/31/2003 07:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ PCI standard ISA bridge
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 10, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\cc_0601
| Service: isapnp
| Driver: isapnp.sys, 3/31/2003 07:00:00, 35840 bytes
| 
+-+ Standard Game Port
| | Matching Device ID: *pnpb02f
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/3/2004 18:08:22, 10624 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: kbfilter
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 22:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 00:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 22:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:05:44, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 00:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:05:44, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Commandos 3 - Destination Berlin (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Commandos3.exe (<File Missing>)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 81.7 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3160812AS

      Drive: D:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 21:59:54, 49536 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8400B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 21:59:54, 49536 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: MU7402A AAV003Z SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 21:59:54, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4362&SUBSYS_81421043&REV_15\4&23E04D34&0&0018
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\yk51x86.sys, 8.41.0001.0003 (English), 9/19/2005 07:41:00, 241280 bytes

     Name: Creative SB X-Fi
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00211102&REV_00\4&2411F011&0&3890
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:56:44, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:56:58, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:15:22, 140928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:00, 60288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:15:50, 145792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:04, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:05:44, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctac32k.sys, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:14:24, 502272 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctaud2k.sys, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:17:10, 500480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctoss2k.sys, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:15:00, 116224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctprxy2k.sys, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:17:12, 7168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctsfm2k.sys, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:14:42, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emupia2k.sys, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:14:38, 78336 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ha10kx2k.sys, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:15:24, 765952 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\haP16v2k.sys, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:15:32, 154112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\haP17v2k.sys, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:15:38, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ha20x2k.sys, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:16:32, 1110528 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfmodnt.sys, 3.00.0000.0012 (English), 8/17/2006 10:32:56, 8192 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctdlang.dat, 8/17/2006 10:22:58, 323640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctdnlstr.dat, 8/17/2006 10:22:58, 44567 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctstatic.dat, 8/17/2006 10:11:10, 313207 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctdaught.dat, 8/17/2006 10:11:10, 53932 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 8/17/2006 10:32:46, 33792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\commonfx.dll, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:20:36, 87552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctaudfx.dll, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:20:48, 536576 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctsblfx.dll, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:21:30, 548352 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cteapsfx.dll, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:21:12, 160768 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTEXFIFX.dll, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:21:44, 1170432 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHWIUT.DLL, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:22:02, 61952 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\CT20XUT.DLL, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:22:00, 158720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctemupia.dll, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:22:02, 108032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\piaproxy.dll, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:14:28, 73728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctdproxy.dll, 5.12.0001.1187 (English), 8/17/2006 10:16:38, 71680 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfman32.dll, 5.12.0001.0130 (English), 8/17/2006 10:14:50, 21504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\data\cts20x.dat, 8/17/2006 10:11:10, 2091 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\data\ctd20x.dat, 8/17/2006 10:11:10, 15899 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SBXFi.ico, 2/7/2005 16:45:22, 766 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\XFi.bmp, 2/7/2005 16:45:22, 3128 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctcoinst.dll, 3.00.0002.0036 (English), 8/17/2006 10:33:36, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctdvinst.dll, 0.04.0000.0036 (English), 8/17/2006 10:33:36, 146432 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctdvda2k.sys, 5.13.0001.0461 (English), 8/17/2006 10:23:00, 340176 bytes

     Name: nForce Memory Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FF&SUBSYS_81D21043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&05
   Driver: n/a

     Name: nForce Memory Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FE&SUBSYS_81D21043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FD&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&18
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FB&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&20
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: nForce HyperTransport Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FA&SUBSYS_81D21043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: nForce Memory Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02F9&SUBSYS_81D21043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: nForce Memory Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02F8&SUBSYS_81D21043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02F4&SUBSYS_81D21043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0291&SUBSYS_81F91043&REV_A1\4&A70D623&0&0020
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 7429088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 5770880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 155716 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 385024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 6901760 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 8523776 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11129 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 6541312 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 5611520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 3407872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 3330048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 458752 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 1212416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 2854912 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 3698688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 3715072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 2486272 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwssr.dll, 6.14.0011.6906 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 2519040 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 177897 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 35328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 11/6/2007 17:30:00, 35328 bytes

     Name: nForce Memory Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_027F&SUBSYS_81D21043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&06
   Driver: n/a

     Name: nForce Memory Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_027E&SUBSYS_81D21043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: nForce4 HyperTransport Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005E&SUBSYS_815A1043&REV_A4\3&267A616A&0&48
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005D&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\3&267A616A&0&B8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005D&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\3&267A616A&0&B0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005C&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005B&SUBSYS_815A1043&REV_A4\3&267A616A&0&59
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:38, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 19:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:56:44, 7168 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005A&SUBSYS_815A1043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&58
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:38, 17024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 19:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0057&SUBSYS_81411043&REV_A3\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnetbus.sys, 1.00.0000.0509 (English), 7/26/2005 04:48:30, 12928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnrm.sys, 1.00.0000.0509 (English), 7/26/2005 04:48:14, 283136 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvsnpu.sys, 1.00.0000.0509 (English), 7/26/2005 04:48:06, 209920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 7/26/2005 04:45:30, 9728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1ins.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 7/26/2005 04:45:30, 9728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvconrm.dll, 1.00.0000.0027 (English), 7/20/2005 04:08:20, 33280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvconrmins.dll, 1.00.0000.0027 (English), 7/20/2005 04:08:20, 33280 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce4 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0055&SUBSYS_815A1043&REV_F3\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvata.sys, 5.10.2600.0552 (English), 8/18/2005 04:52:06, 93568 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/18/2005 04:52:08, 289792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoins.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/18/2005 04:52:08, 289792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOI.DLL, 1.00.0000.0029 (English), 8/3/2005 01:52:08, 33280 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce4 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0054&SUBSYS_815A1043&REV_F3\3&267A616A&0&80
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvata.sys, 5.10.2600.0552 (English), 8/18/2005 04:52:06, 93568 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/18/2005 04:52:08, 289792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoins.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/18/2005 04:52:08, 289792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOI.DLL, 1.00.0000.0029 (English), 8/3/2005 01:52:08, 33280 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0053&SUBSYS_815A1043&REV_F3\3&267A616A&0&78
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 21:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 21:59:44, 95360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 3/31/2003 07:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0052&SUBSYS_815A1043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&51
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0050&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A4\3&267A616A&0&50
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 3/31/2003 07:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: Silicon Image SiI 3132 SATALink Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1095&DEV_3132&SUBSYS_819F1043&REV_01\4&E2974D5&0&0010
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SI3132.sys, 1.00.0020.0000 (English), 1/26/2007 11:37:54, 74672 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SiWinAcc.sys, 1.00.0000.0011 (English), 1/26/2007 11:38:44, 17328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SiRemFil.sys, 1.01.0007.0000 (English), 1/26/2007 11:38:36, 12464 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SilSupp.cpl, 3.00.0022.0000 (English), 3/16/2006 13:22:20, 76288 bytes

     Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8023&SUBSYS_808B1043&REV_00\4&2411F011&0&5890
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:10:10, 61056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:10:08, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:05:44, 61824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:05:44, 60800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 08:46:40, 6400 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:50 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:50 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:50 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:05:44 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 18:08:22 10624 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 7/11/2007 02:02:47 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:07 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:02 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:03 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:04 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:04 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:04 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:05 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:05 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:05 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:06 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:07 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:07 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:07 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:07 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:07 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:06 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:07 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/1/2007 20:05:06 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 07:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:48 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 03:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:26 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2749 English Final Retail 8/29/2005 22:54:26 1287168 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 08:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2818.0015.0055 English Final Retail 9/1/2000 13:43:00 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 17:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 17:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 17:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:05:44 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1428480 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:05:44 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:48 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
InterVideo G726Dec DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
InterVideo Audio Processor Fx,0x00400000,1,1,Auprocfx.ax,
VP6 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp6dec.ax,6.04.0002.0000
InterVideo Video Decoder,0x00700000,2,4,IVIVIDEO.ax,
NVIDIA Video Post Processor,0x00200000,1,1,nvvpp.ax,4020.185.0000.0000
Creative LiveRecording Filter,0x00400000,0,1,LiveRec.ax,2.01.0001.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CT Upsampler filter,0x00100000,1,1,Upsample.ax,2.00.0005.0000
NVIDIA Cd Audio Reader,0x00200000,0,1,NvCdaRdr.ax,4020.185.0000.0000
Creative Wave Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WavWrite.ax,3.00.0012.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative MLP Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,MlpSrc.ax,3.00.0000.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Creative NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NvfSrc.ax,3.00.0000.0000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
BPM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaBPM.ax,1.00.0004.0000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.11 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2818.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG2 TS Source,0x00200000,0,1,MpgTsRdr.ax,
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
Intervideo 3gFileSource,0x00200000,0,2,Source3g.ax,
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CT Time-Scaling filter,0x00100000,1,1,TimeScal.ax,2.03.0001.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intervideo AMR Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,AmrDec.ax,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.11 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2818.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
InterVideo Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,IVIdemux.ax,
SVM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaSVM.ax,1.00.0006.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPV Decoder Filter,0x40000002,1,1,Mpeg2DecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0003
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
FLV File Source,0x00200000,0,2,Flv.ax,2006.02.0028.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CT Karaoke filter,0x00100000,1,1,Karaoke.ax,2.00.0003.0000
NVIDIA TS Info Parser,0x00200000,1,1,nvtsinfo.ax,4020.185.0000.0000
Creative MP3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,Mp3Src.ax,3.01.0003.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Intervideo H.264 Decoder,0x00808000,1,1,iviH264.dll,
CT PDP filter,0x00100000,1,1,PDP.ax,1.00.0008.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
NVIDIA Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,nvauddec.ax,4020.185.0000.0000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
NVIDIA Video Decoder,0x00800001,2,3,nvviddec.ax,4020.185.0000.0000
NVIDIA Transport Demux,0x00800101,1,2,nvtrpdemux.ax,4020.185.0000.0000
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.00.0000.1571
Creative AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Src.ax,3.00.0002.0000
CT SmartVolumeManagement filter,0x00100000,1,1,DSCompr.ax,1.00.0002.0000
Creative Audio Gain Filter,0x00200000,1,1,AudGain.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
InterVideo Audio Decoder,0x00700000,1,1,iviaudio.ax,
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Creative MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MP3Write.ax,3.00.0002.0000
InterVideo PSIP/SI Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PsiDecod.ax,
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0026
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CT HPVirtualizer filter,0x00100000,1,1,Virtual.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.cpl,1.00.0001.0000
CT CMSS3 filter,0x00100000,1,1,CMSS3.ax,3.00.0013.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
InterVideo Navigator,0x00190000,0,3,Ivinav.ax,
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intervideo QT source,0x00200000,0,1,iviQTsource.ax,
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Creative PCM Raw Writer,0x00200000,1,0,RawWrit.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Noise Reduction,0x00100000,1,1,NoisRedu.ax,3.00.0002.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0026
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative WMA Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WMAWrite.ax,3.00.0010.0000
NVIDIA MultiSource Filter,0x00000000,0,1,NvMultiSource.ax,4020.185.0000.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative WMA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,WmaSrc.ax,3.01.0000.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NVIDIA Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,nvnav.ax,4020.185.0000.0000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
NVIDIA ATSC File,0x00200000,0,1,nvatscfile.ax,4020.185.0000.0000
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,QuickTime.ax,1.00.0000.1016
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Creative CDDA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CDDA.ax,3.00.0002.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
InterVideo Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,IVISubtitle.ax,
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2818.0015.0055
Indeo® video 5.11 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2818.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX® 6.0 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.11,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX® 6.0 YV12 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

Audio Capture Sources:
SB X-Fi Audio [CC00],0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPU-401,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SB X-Fi MIDI Port [CC00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SB X-Fi Synth A [CC00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SB X-Fi Synth B [CC00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB X-Fi MIDI Port [CC00],0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB X-Fi Audio [CC00],0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB X-Fi DMusic Synth [CC00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB X-Fi Synth A [CC00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB X-Fi Synth B [CC00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB X-Fi MIDI Port [CC00],0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB X-Fi Audio [CC00],0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
SB X-Fi Audio [CC00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DirectSound: SB X-Fi Audio [CC00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming System Devices:
MPU-401,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB X-Fi DMusic Synth [CC00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB X-Fi Synth A [CC00],0x00200000,10,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB X-Fi Synth B [CC00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB X-Fi MIDI Port [CC00],0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB X-Fi Audio [CC00],0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.2600.2180
```


----------



## Erik022 (Dec 1, 2007)

Could it be a overheating problem?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

possibly try speedfan post back the temperature readouts.


----------



## fgcooke (Jan 25, 2008)

It can´t be a temperature problem because I have the same problem, the game´s graphics look strange in the menu and while playing. I have an FX5500. I also looked at another forum and other people had the same issue. It seems that theres is a compatibility problem. i managed to correct it by forcing my card to "bilineal" but just for an hour.


----------

